# Legs



## MayGodBlessyou (Jun 23, 2013)

Friends,

 Question from a newbie to TRT.....

 My thighs have ALWAYS been big...and grow QUICK.....which I know is a blessing......but not so much when comes to wearing Pants!!

 " who can think of pants at a time like this?"
  Allen- The Hangover

 Anyway, any suggestions on routines to keep the growth effect it has on Overall body, GH release etc..... With OUT having to wear shorts all the time.....(business etc....not best look)

  And can we all agree Skinny Jeans are a PLAGUE on Humanity!!

What happened to loose fitting jeans


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 24, 2013)

Am I the only one confused about your post? My legs grow quicker than any other part of my body. 

What exactly are you asking here?

Are you asking where to buy some looser fitting jeans? I sacrifice buying tighter jeans and will buy another size up just to know that I have extra breathing room. 

Let's face it no one is going to try and look professional while wearing shorts not gonna happen.

Could you please elaborate on what exactly you're looking for as an answer 
Thanks,
P


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 24, 2013)

He's referring to "work your legs and the rest of your body will grow" mentality. What's he saying is that he wants to keep working legs so he keeps growing but doesn't want his legs to grow.


My answer- buy bigger pants and get over it LoL


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yea I kinda got that but the way the whole question was written just kinda had me baffled. 

Yes buy bigger pants and I think there's companies out there that sell jeans specifically for weightlifters.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 24, 2013)

don`t put too much efforts in your legs training and train them with lighter weights high reps


----------

